# Handgun Opinion



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have recently become very interested in deer hunting with a hand gun. I have been doing a lot of shopping around and research but thought I would come get the opinion of ogfers. I'm not looking for anything for this season. I want to get something and spend some time with it at the range before doing this. I am really liking the Ruger Super Redhawk line. What is the best caliber for deer hunting? I looked at .44 Mag, .480 Ruger, and the S&W .500 which I think is very over priced at $1199. I really like the .480 but I like all the hunting options that come on the .44 Mag. It is all ready drilled for a scope and rings are readily available. Should I even be considering a scope for a hand gun? All opinions are appreciated!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have both the Smith model 29 and 586 with 8 3/8" barrels that came from the factory with scope rings and they are fine guns, I believe the Super Redhawk come with rings as well, Rugers are also known to stand up to a little stiffer load than the Smith guns, if your not convinced you need a scope than the Redhawk is also a option for you, I have a 4X Leupold on the 29 and a 4X Burris on the 586 but to be honest with you Im not convinced they are completely necessary on a handgun used for deer, most people think you should keep your shots to within 50-75yds when hunting with a handgun so iron sights very well might work, I have always meant to hunt with mine but just never seem to have the time off work.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm partial to the 44 magnum...Do you feel lucky punk?

Dirty Harry


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

proper shot placement with a .44 will kill any whitetail alive. put it in the breadbox:!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the opinions. I think I am leaning toward the Ruger .44 Mag, it looks so awesome with that 9 1/2" barrel. I think whatever I decide to get I will just spend time at the range shooting open sites before I decide if I want a scope or not. I dont typically like scopes except for on muzzle loaders. I shoot open sites on my 870 and it is deadly accurate out past 100 yards. I know my range with a handgun is more limited but in my years of hunting I have only taken one deer over 50 yards. Thanks for all the input!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

375 win... great ballistics 

frame shoots one out of an encore barrel


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought about a Encore or a Contender.. but I think he wants to stick to a wheelgun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

44 mag super red hawk is what I use. It came with 1 inch rings and the frame was alread set up for these rings. I use 300 grain jacketed hollow points from Black Hills ammunation. The most a deer ran from me was about 60 yards because i clipped a branch. I put a red dot on it and I can shoot a 4 inch group at 100 yards but I still will not take take that shot, place I hunt they get closer. Hope this helps.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks again. I think I have made my decision. Based on my own personal research and the opinions of ogfers and some others I talked too, I am going to go with the Ruger Super Red Hawk .44 Mag with the 9 1/2" barrel. Thanks again guys and I'll report back after the purchase and let you all know what I think of it!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

FYI I was just up at Vances this afternoon and they had a couple Super Redhawks up there, one new one used, both were 7 1/2" barrels though, after this deer season you might be able to talk them down on the used one, truth be known they would more than likely deal on both of them but you might get a little more play on the used one.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

A few years back I shot a buck with a Colt Anaconda 44 mag 8 3/8 Barrol scoped in SS was a beautiful piece----I had it bore sighted at Gander Mountain----Took the buck at 80 paces, I was using 240 grain Hornady hollow points. The bullets are somewhat serrated at the ends any ways hit the deer in the shoulder fragments of it went into the spine some through the lung and some out the front of the deer into the opposite leg----Needless to say it the deer dropped like a box of rocks-----I couldnt believe the devestion in this load at that range.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

My dad uses a ruger Redhawk and he has it scoped. He reloades his own shells and i saw him shoot a buck with the gun at over 200 yards. Hit the deer in the sholders and droped it like a rock. I use a 12 guage and was thinking about buying one but i am not all that accurate with one. He used to shoot pop bottle caps at 80 to 100 yards with the scope on it. They are very accurat and pack a good nock down punch. Hope this helps!!


----------

